# Shingle Identification



## jake.fuller (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping to find someone who can identify this shingle. It does not look like a typical tri-laminate, but it also does not look like a typical laminated shingle.

Any guidance would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Name that Roofing, Siding & More (Formerly Name That Shingle) | Facebook These folks are pretty good at ID'ing stuff


----------

